# installing py-libxml2 from ports failed



## aska (Jan 9, 2010)

```
Found 1605 functions in libxml2-api.xml
Found 55 functions in libxml2-python-api.xml
Generated 886 wrapper functions, 558 failed, 216 skipped

Missing type converters:
xmlRelaxNGValidityErrorFunc *:2  xmlXPathObjectPtr:22  const htmlEntityDesc *:2  xmlOutputMatchCallback:1  xmlElementContentPtr *:1  
xmlStructuredErrorFunc:5  xmlSchematronValidCtxtPtr:3  xmlParserInputBufferCreateFilenameFunc:2  xmlSchemaValType:2  size_t:1  
xmlEnumerationPtr:5  xmlSchemaWildcardPtr:1  xmlXIncludeCtxtPtr:4  xmlRelaxNGValidityErrorFunc:2  xmlSAXHandler *:4  ...:1  
xmlShellReadlineFunc:1  xmlDict *:1  xmlAutomataPtr:19  unsigned long:1  xmlParserInputPtr:17  xmlCatalogAllow:2  xmlExpNodePtr:3  
xmlElementContent *:1  xmlCharEncodingOutputFunc:1  xmlDictPtr:10  xmlTextWriterPtr:77  const htmlElemDesc *:1  xmlChRangeGroup *:1  
xmlIDPtr:1  xmlSchemaValPtr:13  xmlInputMatchCallback:1  xmlElementTablePtr:2  xmlChar **:16  xmlXPathCompExprPtr:6  xmlTextReaderErrorFunc:1  
xmlExternalEntityLoader:2  xmlNotationTablePtr:2  xmlXPathVariableLookupFunc:1  xmlParserNodeInfoPtr:1  xmlExpCtxtPtr:14  xmlPatternPtr:8  
xmlC14NIsVisibleCallback:1  xmlDeregisterNodeFunc:2  va_list:1  xmlSchemaTypePtr:9  htmlStatus:1  xmlRegisterNodeFunc:2  xmlAttributeType:2  
xmlRefPtr:1  xmlCharEncodingHandler *:4  xmlNotationPtr:3  xmlSaveCtxtPtr:8  xmlRegExecCallbacks:1  xmlNsPtr *:1  xmlLocationSetPtr:6  
xmlSchemaSAXPlugPtr:1  xmlModulePtr:4  xmlEnumerationPtr *:2  xmlShellCtxtPtr:10  xlinkNodeDetectFunc:2  xmlRefTablePtr:1  xmlStreamCtxtPtr:6  
xmlSchemaValidityErrorFunc *:2  xmlAttributeTablePtr:2  xmlSchematronParserCtxtPtr:5  xmlCatalogPrefer:1  xmlParserNodeInfoSeqPtr:3  
xmlSchematronPtr:2  xmlNodePtr *:2  xmlInputReadCallback:7  char **:5  xmlCharEncoding:13  xmlRegExecCtxtPtr:5  xmlElementContentType:2  void 
*:87  xmlTextReaderErrorFunc *:1  xmlSAXHandlerPtr *:1  xmlEntityReferenceFunc:1  xmlDocPtr *:1  xmlBufferAllocationScheme:3  
xmlSchemaValidityErrorFunc:2  xmlDOMWrapCtxtPtr:6  xmlOutputWriteCallback:2  xmlSchemaFacetPtr:7  xlinkHandlerPtr:2  xmlXPathFuncLookupFunc:1  
htmlElemDesc *:3  xmlCharEncodingHandlerPtr:7  xmlCharEncodingInputFunc:1  xmlFeature:1  const xmlParserNodeInfo *:1  xmlNodeSetPtr:32  
xmlEntitiesTablePtr:3  xmlIDTablePtr:1  xmlXPathFunction:4  xmlOutputBufferCreateFilenameFunc:2  xmlElementContentPtr:8  xmlElementTypeVal:1  
xlinkType:1  xmlGenericErrorFunc *:1
touch gen_prog
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -I../include -I../include -I../python  
-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch 
-Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings 
-Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT libxml.lo -MD -MP -MF 
.deps/libxml.Tpo -c -o libxml.lo libxml.c
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -I../include -I../include -I../python  
-I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch 
-Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings 
-Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT libxml2-py.lo -MD -MP -MF 
.deps/libxml2-py.Tpo -c -o libxml2-py.lo libxml2-py.c
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -I../include -I../include -I../python -I/usr/local/include -I/usr
/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat 
-Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes 
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT libxml2-py.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libxml2-py.Tpo -c libxml2-py.c  -fPIC 
-DPIC -o .libs/libxml2-py.o
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -I../include -I../include -I../python -I/usr/local/include -I/usr
/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat 
-Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes 
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT libxml.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libxml.Tpo -c libxml.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o 
.libs/libxml.o
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:86,
                 from libxml2-py.c:3:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/intobject.h:45: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:88,
                 from libxml2-py.c:3:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:47: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:48: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:49: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:50: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:51: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:86,
                 from libxml.c:14:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/intobject.h:45: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
In file included from /usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:88,
                 from libxml.c:14:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:47: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:48: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:49: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:50: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
/usr/local/include/python2.6/longobject.h:51: warning: ISO C90 does not support 'long long'
libxml.c: In function 'libxml_xmlValidCtxtGenericErrorFuncHandler':
libxml.c:1748: warning: unused parameter 'severity'
libxml.c: In function 'libxml_xmlValidCtxtGenericWarningFuncHandler':
libxml.c:1775: warning: unused parameter 'severity'
libxml.c: At top level:
libxml.c:2678: warning: no previous prototype for 'libxml_xmlNodeRemoveNsDef'
libxml.c: In function 'libxml_serializeNode':
libxml.c:2765: warning: unused variable 'len'
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -I../include -I../include -I../python -I/usr/local/include -I/usr
/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat 
-Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes 
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT libxml.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libxml.Tpo -c libxml.c -o libxml.o >/dev/null 
2>&1
mv -f .deps/libxml.Tpo .deps/libxml.Plo
cat ./libxml.py libxml2class.py > libxml2.py
libtool: compile:  cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -I../include -I../include -I../python -I/usr/local/include -I/usr
/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat 
-Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes 
-Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -MT libxml2-py.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libxml2-py.Tpo -c libxml2-py.c -o 
libxml2-py.o >/dev/null 2>&1
mv -f .deps/libxml2-py.Tpo .deps/libxml2-py.Plo
/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link cc  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -pedantic -W -Wformat -Wunused -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch 
-Wcomment -Wtrigraphs -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wuninitialized -Wparentheses -Wshadow -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings 
-Waggregate-return -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Winline -Wredundant-decls -module -avoid-version  -L/usr
/local/lib -o libxml2mod.la -rpath /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages libxml.lo types.lo libxml2-py.lo -lxml2  -lpth -lutil -lm -lpython2.6
libtool: link: cc -shared  .libs/libxml.o .libs/types.o .libs/libxml2-py.o   -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib -L/usr
/local/lib /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -lz /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so -lpth -lutil -lm -lpython2.6    -Wl,-soname -Wl,libxml2mod.so -o 
.libs/libxml2mod.so
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpth
gmake[1]: *** [libxml2mod.la] error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2/work/libxml2-2.7.6/python'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2
```


----------



## SIFE (Jan 10, 2010)

you look like miss pthread library ,what output of :

```
pkg_info | grep pth
```


----------



## aska (Jan 11, 2010)

pth installed already  .  

but , I solved

```
cp /usr/local/lib/pth/* /usr/local/lib/
```

OK,THANKS.


----------



## silkie (Mar 8, 2010)

aska - this has been bugging me for weeks

thanks!


----------



## arondiehl (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd prefer [CMD=""]ln -s /usr/local/lib/pth/* /usr/local/lib/[/CMD], so that the files are affected by future updates of pth. But thanks for the hint.


----------



## meta (Apr 15, 2011)

```
make CFLAGS+=-L/usr/local/lib/pth install
```
This is the better way rather than making symbolic links, isn't it?


----------



## Moef (Dec 3, 2011)

I ran in to this error installing KDE4 from ports on FreeBSD 8.2 Stable.

The solution above doesn't work for me. I get a message that looks like this: Python won't install with a [dependancy-name] below version 1, check your CFLAGS. I'll try to recreate this error when I have the chance and post the output. Maybe I did something wrong? The links work fine.

Greetings and thanks for the solutions!


----------

